# ( )

## Alex_Tee_

,   ,   -,          . ,   .                    . 
                     ,      6    110 . 
    ,          .       . 
       ,     1999 .       ,  . 
,              ,      .   ,  ,      3   46 ,    10  .  2008      ,      110    18   15 . 
       1999 .     -        110 ,    30       .        130   15  . ,     ?   ,         .

----------


## divine

...???

----------


## sharasha

!!!! !!!

----------


## jamlife

,    .  .

----------


## Ihor

> ,    .  .

    ....

----------


## SnegoVik

> ,    .  .

  :)  , .      ...

----------


## Def

> ,    .  .

     ? ))))))))

----------

> ? ))))))))

     ,-

----------

100%

----------


## Alex_Tee_

....

----------


## laithemmer

> ...???

  ³     .

----------


## nade4ka

> ,    .  .

    ,        ...       ,     ...

----------

